# TTRS Iconic Edition



## KevtheRev (3 mo ago)

Hi to everyone, I've been a lurker of these very interesting forums for some time and now in need of some advice and insight.

0I'm very excited as I've been selected and given an allocation for the forthcoming TTRS Iconic Edition. What do forum members think I should do?

Buy it, keep it and use it?
Buy it, keep it as an investment?
Buy it, and maybe sell it at a profit with just delivery miles on it?
Dont bother to buy it?

Many thanks
Kev


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

This surely all depends on your money situation, you probably wont sell for a profit by flipping it straight away, best but would be to keep it as an investment for a couple of years, tick every option inc carbon ceramics etc and then hope for some other collector to want one!

On a personal note I dont like seeing cars kept without being driven but if its a collector car you want then thats whats needed. On a side note for 80k+ investment you would make alot more money investing in other things than this


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Don't buy it, better cars to spend that amount of money on.
Hoggy.


----------



## Beryl (4 mo ago)

Someone’s making money out of this and it’s probably not you. The TT is a lovely car but there are too many of them to make this sort of marketing exercise work for the purchaser.


----------



## KevtheRev (3 mo ago)

Thanks for everyone's replies so far. Hoggy, I'd be interested to hear about your better alternatives to buy and equally rare for the price? 
Beryl, there will only be elleven of these right hand drive limited edition models for the UK so hardly too many around lol The mk1 3 2 sport edition was limited to 800 for the UK and has always commanded a price premium so it's the rarity and exclusivity along with the immense drivability might be a fantastic buying opportunity?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you mean the mk1 Quattro sport edition ? This was a 1.8 not the 3.2 engine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevtheRev (3 mo ago)

Sorry, yes I do mean the 1.8


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thought there was a mk1 3.2 I didn’t know about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevtheRev (3 mo ago)

Ha ha, yes I was confused as I also have a Mk 1 3.2


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I had 2 mk1 3.2 coupes and thought I’d missed a special edition there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

For me it's way too expensive for what it is and I just can't see it holding a premium residual value.


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

KevtheRev said:


> Thanks for everyone's replies so far. Hoggy, I'd be interested to hear about your better alternatives to buy and equally rare for the price?
> Beryl, there will only be elleven of these right hand drive limited edition models for the UK so hardly too many around lol The mk1 3 2 sport edition was limited to 800 for the UK and has always commanded a price premium so it's the rarity and exclusivity along with the immense drivability might be a fantastic buying opportunity?


Rarity doesn't always equate to desirability, in this case I wouldn't be surprised if they have trouble shifting them. It's really not much more than a parts bin special and those parts are very Marmite. If it had a load more power and some fancy suspension you might have something worth buying.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

totally agree, not worth the price, and neither is so distinctive as the version with full Audi Sport parts was



KevC said:


> For me it's way too expensive for what it is and I just can't see it holding a premium residual value.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

There are very few cars that end up worth more than their purchase price and the TT certainly isn't one of them. So buying as an investment is a bad idea as this is not an investment that will make you any money. You might sell it at a small profit with delivery miles but I just can't see that market being very big and for the same reasons as I mentioned before, it's not much of a special edition like any of the Porsches or BMW's that have mechanical tweaks or differences.

The only logic to buying one is if you're a mega TT fan and plan to use it and enjoy it. Personally I can't think of a bigger anti-climax in going from a TTRS to another TTRS with some different stitching and a bodykit.


----------



## KevtheRev (3 mo ago)

Hmm, yes much food for thought. I do prefer many of the interior materials in my current one such as full Nappa leather not part alcantara which also applies to the steering wheel plus there doesn't seem to be sent carbon in the centre console or door handles. Maybe I won't bother and just hold on to mine which I've draggied at 0-60 of 3.4, quarter mile of 11.4 and I've driven it at an indicated 181 equating to a timed 175.5 so it's hardly lacking in the fun factor lol


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

You could pay a company to reupholster the interior and add carbon as you want and you still wouldn't have spent as much as the iconic edition.


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

KevC said:


> You could pay a company to reupholster the interior and add carbon as you want and you still wouldn't have spent as much as the iconic edition.


Very true. You may well hurt the value of the car though but likely loss would still be far less than the hit you'd take in depreciation on the ironic edition


----------



## KevtheRev (3 mo ago)

I think you misunderstood, I prefer the carbon and full leather interior of my current car so wouldn't need to pay a company to reupholster lol


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

There was an article on this today on automundial. You’ll find it on ITV hub or catch-up I guess


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

£87k for a TT and you think it’s going to make some money?

Nope not for at least 15 years, and then it’s still not special enough with its Ali express spoiler and conards!


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Audi TT RS Iconic Edition 2022 first drive | Autocar


The Iconic Edition is a final goodbye for the Audi TT RS but is it a worthy swansong?




www.autocar.co.uk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I wonder if tgecrwar seats will match the front at that price ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry rear seats 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Optional extra Tony 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

unfortunately the rear seats never matched the front ones, and I bet this time neither...




237tonybates said:


> I wonder if tgecrwar seats will match the front at that price ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hesse (Mar 12, 2021)

KevtheRev said:


> Hi to everyone, I've been a lurker of these very interesting forums for some time and now in need of some advice and insight.
> 
> 0I'm very excited as I've been selected and given an allocation for the forthcoming TTRS Iconic Edition. What do forum members think I should do?
> 
> ...


Much as I love my TT, I dont see this one as an investment opportunity, If I was spending that kind of money on a car I would buy a Porsche Cayman GTS.


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

KevtheRev said:


> Hmm, yes much food for thought. I do prefer many of the interior materials in my current one such as full Nappa leather not part alcantara which also applies to the steering wheel plus there doesn't seem to be sent carbon in the centre console or door handles. Maybe I won't bother and just hold on to mine which I've draggied at 0-60 of 3.4, quarter mile of 11.4 and I've driven it at an indicated 181 equating to a timed 175.5 so it's hardly lacking in the fun factor lol


Good to know


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

boba-fett said:


> £87k for a TT and you think it’s going to make some money?


How much!!?!! Erm, who in their right mind would do such a thing?


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

An extra £30k and externally it looks like someone's stuck a load of halfords extras to it.

The standard RS looks better. Although I prefer the yellow stitching on the interior, it wouldn't be the colour of choice if i was given a choice to pick contrast stitching. It just looks like they couldn't be bothered.

Im looking back to the old Toyota Celica gen 7 GT where you got:

Completely revised seats (and the rear ones match the front) 
Specific GT alloys
New front lip
New Side skirts
New spoiler with integrated brake light
Option for new centra exhaust / TTE. 

It had enough changes from all angles to make someone know they were paying for something a bit different.

I still think it's poor that my TT has the supersports seats in it, and yet the rear bench looks bog standard. There's nothing about this from AUDI that makes it iconic other than the colossal £30k mugging in my opinion.


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

For nearly £90k you can get a hell of a car, that will not only be a buzz to drive and own but could genuinely go up in value as well!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Overpriced like most things Audi sell these days……


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevtheRev (3 mo ago)

If you had 90k to spend on a car which you'd hope would go up in value, what car other than the TT Iconic would you buy?


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

If it was any car, then the best example skyline (R34 GT-R) I could get for £90k.

If it was buying one from new. I wouldn't bother and probably invest it in Macallans and the AIM stock market.


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

KevtheRev said:


> If you had 90k to spend on a car which you'd hope would go up in value, what car other than the TT Iconic would you buy?


There is to many to list


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

for me, Cayman GT4


KevtheRev said:


> If you had 90k to spend on a car which you'd hope would go up in value, what car other than the TT Iconic would you buy?


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> for me, Cayman GT4


That's one of many!at very least that will be free motoring!


----------



## KevtheRev (3 mo ago)

Apparently there are no Cayman Gt's available as all the allocations have been filled. It isn't easy to spend money on quality new cars these days, it's a very strange market environment right now and that also seems to apply to some extent in the used market


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

KevtheRev said:


> Apparently there are no Cayman Gt's available as all the allocations have been filled. It isn't easy to spend money on quality new cars these days, it's a very strange market environment right now and that also seems to apply to some extent in the used market


You would have to buy a GT4 at the "I want one, but I am a peasant in the eyes of the Porsche main dealer pecking order" so you would pay a premium from a flipped car. Its not lost money though, it will hold its value.

I would get a Gen 1 NA if it was a GT4, but it would be a used car of course.


----------

